# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BPMN + logiciel

## fanette

Bonjour,

J'ai deja mis ce sujet dans un autre forum de developpez.com mais je pense qu'il est plus judicieux de le mettre ici.

Je repose donc mes questions:
je suis en train de dcouvrir le BPM. 


je recherche un logiciel open source pour effectuer des schma sous la notaion BPMN, il faut aussi que ce logiciel soit bas sous Eclipse.

----------


## fanette

savez vous aussi ou je peux trouver de la doc sur le BPMN ??

----------


## Nip

Pour l'outil: http://bpms.intalio.com/?gclid=CKaRg...FRiDGgodrVEa1w

Pour la documentation t'as pas mal de liens ici: http://www.abpmp.org/displaycommon.cfm?an=5

----------


## fanette

est ce que vous connaissez eBPMN Designer ?
http://www.soyatec.com/main.html

est il aussi bas sous Eclipse ?

----------


## crypto_

essayez borland together architect mais c'est un shareware.

----------


## pontus21

Tu as aussi un plugin pour Eclipse. 
(Dsol, je ne connais plus son nom ...)

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Le plugin Eclipse en question: http://www.eclipse.org/bpmn/

----------


## sekaijin

pour les dtenteur de Visio (MS)
il y a http://interfacing.ca/Produits/VISIO_BPMN_Modeler/
qui est gratuit

mon prfr http://www.modeliosoft.com/products.html qui offre l'avantage de proposer une modlisation mtier BPMN li  une modlisation UML pour les applications en gardant le lien entre les deux.

Intalio propose une suite que je n'ai pas valu

un free qui semble apprci notamment par la modernisation de l'tat http://fr.bonitasoft.com/

A+JYT

----------


## aimenux

il y a un vieux plugin  Eclipse STP Modeler qui n'est plus  jour : http://www.eclipse.org/bpmn/

mais sur la base de ce dernier que la socit intalio propose une suite complte de gestion de processus mtier  Intalio|BPMS Designer  : http://community.intalio.com/downloads.html

il y a aussi Tibco qui a une offre concurrente  Intalio : http://developer.tibco.com/business_studio/

un dernier outil que je trouve pas mal et vite d'installer les usines  gaz tibco et intalio pour juste faire des modles et qui s'appelle  cuecent bpmn  : http://www.cuecent.com/cuecent_bpmn.html

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Il y a aussi Bonita Open Solution. Solution BPM simple, jolie et sous GPL/LGPL.

----------

